# Does anyone have the Lotus Pond yet?



## kiwikenobi (Apr 23, 2017)

On Nintendo's official website, there's an article that says you can get the Lotus Pond item from the post office throughout the month of April.

http://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/detail/2017-national-streetpass-weekend-spring-edition

But when I go to the post office to try to get it, I don't get it. I'm in North America, in case that's relevant.

Has anyone else been able to get it? The other two items in the article say that they need a Nintendo Zone to claim, but the lotus pond just says "post office."


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 23, 2017)

Hmm, is your spot pass on? Also, maybe it's like the white festive tree where you get a letter with it as a present attached, but not on any specific date? I don't think anyone else has gotten it yet either so perhaps the day it becomes available hasn't come yet? :/ It says "In addition, you can get one item from Nintendo *by in-game mail* via the SpotPass™ feature!" in reference to the lotus pond, that's why I thought it might actually come in the mail. I'm just guessing here though.


----------



## Aniko (Apr 23, 2017)

I tried but it didn't work either


----------



## Primarina (Apr 23, 2017)

Yeah, same here. I'm at a loss.


----------



## danceonglitter (Apr 23, 2017)

I didn't think they still did stuff via the post office - it hasn't worked for me for months now, so I just assumed they'd stopped sending items out via the post office. Hopefully it'll work soon, or will come via a letter from Nintendo!


----------



## HHoney (Apr 23, 2017)

I went to a working Nintendo Zone - talked to Pelly - and she said here you go! A Taurus bathtub!

Thanks, Pelly. But I was hoping for the lotus pond.  I was sad it didn't work for the lotus pond. 

No one else has it yet except hacking. Nintendo said sometime this month - so they have a few more days to surprise us!


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 23, 2017)

That is one confusing description, even for Nintendo : 



> Did you know that you can get special in-game furniture and items when you visit a Nintendo Zone location?  *In addition, you can get one item from Nintendo by in-game mail via the SpotPass? feature!*  Get these special pieces and add these spring-themed pieces to your room:
> 
> Cherry-blossom clock (4/1-4/15) in Nintendo Zone
> Taurus bathtub (4/16-4/30) in Nintendo Zone
> *Lotus pond (from Post Office)*



Seriously - it those few words it manages to reference in-game mail, SpotPass, and the Post Office for the Lotus Pond. As part of the StreetPass Weekend event. Wow.

On the upside, this is all academic for me in Australia. On the downside, I'm reliant on people in the US and elsewhere getting access to this item so I can trade for it.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 23, 2017)

That "in-game mail" phrase does make it sound like it will be delivered to your in-game mailbox instead of received from Pelly/Phyllis at the post office. So, we still have a week for Pete to bring us all our lotus ponds.

If nobody gets a lotus pond by May 1st, then Nintendo's got some 'splainin to do. XD


----------



## Invisible again (Apr 23, 2017)

Since I have 2 copies of the game, American and Japanese, I'll test both to see if I'll get it from either post office. Might be JP exclusive, so I'll confirm.

_10 minutes later..._

Okay so on my American copy, I received nothing. And on my Japanese copy, I received a cat tower. Yeah, so... I have no clue about this either.


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 23, 2017)

I don't think it's going to come via downloading it from the post office after reading the information on the website, but rather in-game mail. So we still have a while yet until we'll receive it  Although if I do get my hands on it, i'm not sure what i'd do with it anyway or rather where i'd put it in my house since it wouldn't really fit the theme. It's a really pretty pool though. I'm looking forward to trying to get taurus bathtub more though.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Apr 23, 2017)

Yeah Pelly has been shutting me down for months now, so I assume it'll be one of those instances where you start your game and Pete will be outside your door.


----------



## DragonLatios (Apr 23, 2017)

God i waiting for this Lotus pond (from Post Office) For a long time now. Can Anyone Send a Im to me the min they get one from the post office or whatever.


----------



## Aniko (Apr 23, 2017)

SailorCrossing said:


> I don't think it's going to come via downloading it from the post office after reading the information on the website, but rather in-game mail. So we still have a while yet until we'll receive it  Although if I do get my hands on it, i'm not sure what i'd do with it anyway or rather where i'd put it in my house since it wouldn't really fit the theme. It's a really pretty pool though. I'm looking forward to trying to get taurus bathtub more though.



I got the taurus bathtub yesterday from the Nintendo zone pm/vm me if you want it.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Apr 24, 2017)

What's a Nintendo Zone?


----------



## Tikikata (Apr 24, 2017)

My heart raced when I heard about the Lotus Pond! I would absolutely love to have this! Eagerly awaiting...


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 24, 2017)

SilkSpectre said:


> What's a Nintendo Zone?



You're downloading DLC from public places like a bookstore or McDonald's WiFi (or anywhere else that supports Nintendo Zone)

Which is bad for me because I hate taking my 3DS out in public


----------



## DragonLatios (Apr 29, 2017)

Dose anyone Have the Pound yet? I Am Still trying to get it from the post office.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 29, 2017)

I haven't gotten the lotus pond yet. I'm thinking Nintendo is going to leave us all in the lurch.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 29, 2017)

kiwikenobi said:


> I haven't gotten the lotus pond yet. I'm thinking Nintendo is going to leave us all in the lurch.



Yeah  They need to be clearer with their information next time. It's frustrating when they have these DLCs but no one even knows how to get them. What's the point? Lol


----------



## PacV (Apr 29, 2017)

What exactly is a lotus pond?

Edit: never mind...


----------



## Bilaz (Apr 30, 2017)

kiwikenobi said:


> Nintendo's got some 'splainin to do. XD


I understood that reference! xD Sorry I'm no help, I'm in Europe, so... If anyone saw the Lotus Pond in my room decor post I bought from someone here on this forum so I have no clue how they got it.


----------



## TangyHeart (Apr 30, 2017)

I am about to try it right now... I doubt it'll work though 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok uh... Looks like there's nothing coming...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh well


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 30, 2017)

Well, it's 4/30 now, and no lotus pond in my town. Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## Cheybunny (Apr 30, 2017)

no luck here. :c I don't think it's gonna happen.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm sending Nintendo an email asking what's up with the lotus pond. I'll share whatever information I might get that way.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 30, 2017)

Yeah todays the last day and nothing.  Wtf dude. Do I have ti buy it from someone here?


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 30, 2017)

I doubt you could buy it here, since I don't think it's been officially released yet, so the only ones you could find would be the result of hacking, which isn't allowed on TBT. Unless Japan got it already, then you could theoretically buy it from someone with a Japanese copy of the game.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 30, 2017)

kiwikenobi said:


> I doubt you could buy it here, since I don't think it's been officially released yet, so the only ones you could find would be the result of hacking, which isn't allowed on TBT. Unless Japan got it already, then you could theoretically buy it from someone with a Japanese copy of the game.



Yeah that's true. Maybe Nintendo is just late to the punches? Even though they stated the date. RIP


----------



## AccfSally (May 1, 2017)

kiwikenobi said:


> I doubt you could buy it here, since I don't think it's been officially released yet, so the only ones you could find would be the result of hacking, which isn't allowed on TBT. Unless Japan got it already, then you could theoretically buy it from someone with a Japanese copy of the game.



Sadly, the item can't be reordered from the store.

I have the pond already, but I didn't get it from TBT.


----------



## Bilaz (May 1, 2017)

I did get the pond from TBT, there are some shops here selling them. My guess is that those items have probably been hacked but with no way to prove that I don't think the shops will be closed down, you should be able to find one for sale.


----------



## AccfSally (May 1, 2017)

It looks like Japan is getting the item now.


----------



## DragonLatios (May 1, 2017)

Oh Dear I was Hopeing. Oh man i hate when the Blue dot pop up and it not the item


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 1, 2017)

Nintendo's email reply to me just said that I need to call them on the phone for them to "properly address your inquiry."

If Japan is getting the lotus pond, I don't know if I care enough to actually go to the trouble of calling them about it, since we'll be able to trade for it now. 

If someone else wants to call Nintendo to ask them about it, I'd be curious to hear what they say. But I hate making phone calls, so I won't be doing that. ^o^;>


----------



## DragonLatios (May 1, 2017)

Darn I Hate when we can't get a yes or a no from Nintendo without calling them


----------



## lemoncrossing (May 1, 2017)

Wow. This is insane. I'm interested to know what's going to happen with this; will be calling Nintendo once I'm finished with my work.


----------



## Corrie (May 1, 2017)

Has Japan gotten the item officially yet?


----------



## Soigne (May 1, 2017)

It honestly wouldn't surprise me if they just forgot to send it out


----------



## lemoncrossing (May 1, 2017)

Just got off the phone with Nintendo. The girl I spoke with was confused about it as well, and said that it should have been available at the post office. (Obviously that never happened. ) Anyway, she also said that since it was only to be available in April, they don't have a way to just give it out to those who weren't able to download it. Confusing stuff.


----------



## Aniko (May 1, 2017)

lj4702 said:


> Just got off the phone with Nintendo. The girl I spoke with was confused about it as well, and said that it should have been available at the post office. (Obviously that never happened. ) Anyway, she also said that since it was only to be available in April, they don't have a way to just give it out to those who weren't able to download it. Confusing stuff.



That sucks, nobody was able to download it. I went to different websites and everybody had the same problem.


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 1, 2017)

Bummer.


----------



## Moonfish (May 1, 2017)

lj4702 said:


> Just got off the phone with Nintendo. The girl I spoke with was confused about it as well, and said that it should have been available at the post office. (Obviously that never happened. ) Anyway, she also said that since it was only to be available in April, they don't have a way to just give it out to those who weren't able to download it. Confusing stuff.


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 1, 2017)

If anyone has one or knows how to get one, PM or VM me please. I'm willing to pay outrageously high prices.


----------



## HHoney (May 1, 2017)

I have no idea what happened, but I am so very sad. I was really looking forward to it and I thought Weeding Day would have been perfect. Or Easter. Or yesterday.

I hope it all works out and there is a release of the Lotus Pond in the US.

I'm...... hopeful?


----------



## SilkSpectre (May 2, 2017)

So no one has it?


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 2, 2017)

Apparently not. Unless Japan is getting it, but I don't know enough Japanese to investigate whether that's supposed to be happening or not. ^o^;>


----------



## AccfSally (May 2, 2017)

kiwikenobi said:


> Apparently not. Unless Japan is getting it, but I don't know enough Japanese to investigate whether that's supposed to be happening or not. ^o^;>



It looks like Japan is getting it and I think Pete is delivering it to them along with extra coupons (unless he's delivering something else, but they're getting the pond now)


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 2, 2017)

Is there a specific date that Japan is supposed to start getting them? I'm curious the soonest we can start trying to buy them around here. ^o^;>


----------



## Aniko (May 2, 2017)

kiwikenobi said:


> Is there a specific date that Japan is supposed to start getting them? I'm curious the soonest we can start trying to buy them around here. ^o^;>



https://www.nintendo.co.jp/character/mori/news/170428.html

it can be any day in the month I guess.

They are also getting other stuff from the post office

https://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/item/present.html#postoffice


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 2, 2017)

Guess I'll be on the lookout for anyone who might start selling/auctioning the lotus pond, then. Thanks for the links.


----------



## PromWithUrMom (May 2, 2017)

oh my god im furious now thats so stupid???? that item has been my favorite since i was in 5th grade thanks a lot nintendo. "sorry we  literally didn't distribute the item, but it's your fault you didn't get it" like what???


----------



## amanda1983 (May 2, 2017)

lj4702 said:


> Just got off the phone with Nintendo. The girl I spoke with was confused about it as well, and said that it should have been available at the post office. (Obviously that never happened. ) Anyway, she also said that since it was only to be available in April, they don't have a way to just give it out to those who weren't able to download it. Confusing stuff.



Yikes.. that's quite the stuff-up.

The modern way to get things like this fixed is via social media - is there a hashtag for this yet?


----------



## Corrie (May 2, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> It looks like Japan is getting it and I think Pete is delivering it to them along with extra coupons (unless he's delivering something else, but they're getting the pond now)



Awesome, yay!  I hope NA will be getting them shortly as well! Let's pray.


----------



## DragonLatios (May 2, 2017)

IF someone do get it Plz IM or PM Me so i do not miss out on downloading it plz.


----------



## PromWithUrMom (May 3, 2017)

DragonLatios said:


> IF someone do get it Plz IM or PM Me so i do not miss out on downloading it plz.


me as well!


----------



## DragonLatios (May 7, 2017)

PromWithUrMom said:


> me as well!


 I Found out the Kimbap place is Out now. But i did not know why. Dose anyone know if this was posted somewhere from nintendo or something. I wish they told us these was out.


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 7, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the kimbap plate has been available in Korean copies of New Leaf from day one. You can probably trade someone for one on the Re-Tail board.

EDIT: Was a limited time thing in Korean copies of the game, apparently. Some kind of distribution probably during the first year the game was out, but I'm not sure. But it's been available for quite some time. Unless I'm even more mistaken and the only ones I've seen people have in their houses and stuff were not legit.


----------



## DragonLatios (May 7, 2017)

Well I Just download it from the Nintendo Zone Here in the USA

- - - Post Merge - - -



kiwikenobi said:


> I'm pretty sure the kimbap plate has been available in Korean copies of New Leaf from day one. You can probably trade someone for one on the Re-Tail board.
> 
> EDIT: Was a limited time thing in Korean copies of the game, apparently. Some kind of distribution probably during the first year the game was out, but I'm not sure. But it's been available for quite some time. Unless I'm even more mistaken and the only ones I've seen people have in their houses and stuff were not legit.



I Just Got it from The Nintendo Zone Today it Out Now In the USA the Kimbap plate item from the nintendo zone.


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 7, 2017)

That's odd. There's nothing about it on the Nintendo website. Maybe you encountered a strange glitch or mistake. Either way, that's great if the kimbap plate is becoming more readily available.

Now if only they'd just make the lotus pond available to everyone, too... -_-;


----------



## DragonLatios (May 7, 2017)

Opps Lag Post sorry


----------



## DragonLatios (May 7, 2017)

kiwikenobi said:


> That's odd. There's nothing about it on the Nintendo website. Maybe you encountered a strange glitch or mistake. Either way, that's great if the kimbap plate is becoming more readily available.
> 
> Now if only they'd just make the lotus pond available to everyone, too... -_-;



I Do not think it was a misstake or Glitch. I Just Did a Seatch for News on the Pound item and then found out  from at site at the Kimbap plate item is out now on the nintendo zone in the USA


----------



## DragonLatios (May 7, 2017)

I Know i wish the pond item was out. But I was hoping someone had a Datebook or something when future items come out. I Do not like to miss the Pond item or anything else.


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 7, 2017)

We all missed the lotus pond because, even though there was an official news article from Nintendo about it, it wasn't distributed properly, and Nintendo didn't explain anything when we asked them. It stinks.


----------



## Aniko (May 7, 2017)

I'm in Canada and also got the kimbap plate


----------



## Corrie (May 7, 2017)

Aniko said:


> I'm in Canada and also got the kimbap plate



How? I didn't get anything and I'm in Canada. -cries-


----------



## Aniko (May 7, 2017)

Corrie said:


> How? I didn't get anything and I'm in Canada. -cries-



You have to go to a nintendo zone or do the "attwifi trick".


----------



## Corrie (May 7, 2017)

Aniko said:


> You have to go to a nintendo zone or do the "attwifi trick".



Ohhhh. Darn it. RIP.


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 12, 2017)

Has anyone heard if Japanese copies of the game have gotten any lotus ponds yet?


----------



## AccfSally (May 12, 2017)

kiwikenobi said:


> Has anyone heard if Japanese copies of the game have gotten any lotus ponds yet?



They have it,  they got it on the first part of this month.


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 12, 2017)

So, it's officially out now? Sweet! To the trading board!


----------



## Aniko (Jun 3, 2017)

This month we have the Rainbow Screen from Nintendo Zone
Japan has the Sandbox


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 4, 2017)

I have it, but I got it from someone who probably hacked their game or had the Japanese version.  It's frustrating that the United States gets pretty much nothing for DLC.


----------



## DragonLatios (Jun 8, 2017)

Aniko said:


> This month we have the Rainbow Screen from Nintendo Zone
> Japan has the Sandbox



Thanks for telling me i did not know it was out. How did you find out?


----------



## Corrie (Jun 8, 2017)

DragonLatios said:


> Thanks for telling me i did not know it was out. How did you find out?



The user RedTropicalFish has been keeping us up to date on the stickied DLC list thread. They got the info from the Japanese AC site.


----------



## DragonLatios (Jun 8, 2017)

Link? Or How i can find out?


----------



## Corrie (Jun 8, 2017)

DragonLatios said:


> Link? Or How i can find out?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?71870-Full-List-of-DLC-Exclusives-by-Region/page88

Their posts have links to the website too.


----------



## DragonLatios (Jun 8, 2017)

Corrie said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?71870-Full-List-of-DLC-Exclusives-by-Region/page88
> 
> Their posts have links to the website too.



 Where dose it say For USA Players?


----------



## Aniko (Jun 8, 2017)

DragonLatios said:


> Thanks for telling me i did not know it was out. How did you find out?



For the Japanese DLC here:

https://www.nintendo.co.jp/character/mori/news/170531.html

For North America: I just went to the post office (Nintendo zone/attfi trick) and asked :/


----------



## Aniko (Jul 3, 2017)

The item available from Nintendo zone this month in North America is: the slushie machine.


----------



## Aniko (Jul 23, 2017)

On July 23th it's the Leo sculpture.


----------



## Fuzzle.Sophie (Jul 23, 2017)

Here in Italy the post office has stopped working for a year or so, I tried anyway but nothing :/


----------



## Aniko (Jul 23, 2017)

Fuzzle.Sophie said:


> Here in Italy the post office has stopped working for a year or so, I tried anyway but nothing :/



I got those from Nintendo zone.


----------

